# Dream Help



## ChildofTheSun13 (Apr 23, 2013)

My brothers, last summer I had a dream about a place that looked like a unified Utopia it was like a unified futuristic Africa and the capital looked like Egypt. And people were speaking different languages and understanding each other, and reading, and helping and trading with each other. In the dream there was a guide saying that I was ONE of the architects of this society.

This happened before I had a great professor of mine help me start my path of enlightenment. Before hand I was ignorant of a lot of things and in a spiraling depression because I felt like there was much more than life and then this dream happens.

As I'm about to start my journey of enlightenment and my lessons and degrees at the age of 21 (for numerical purposes), I still have questions about what it means.

I feel like I was lead to Masonry because it has been around me my whole life and I didn't know it

Any explanations?




Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Vincent (Apr 24, 2013)

IMO you must be careful trying to interpret dreams...those that are skilled in that science are the one's you should seek out instead openly looking for answers like that on the internet. People will throw out arbitrary things and you accepting them as facts could be very dangerous. Having said that, understand that we do know dreams are a midway point between your conscience and your sub-conscience state. But trying to figure out what is being said to you and what you actually think you experienced could be two different things. What if you had a nightmare that you wronged someone...Does that mean you wake up and go perform that act because you experienced it in a dream? Be careful with this...Just my two cents. But I do understand the nature of your question and why you asked it.


----------



## ChildofTheSun13 (Apr 24, 2013)

Of course, it was just strange that it happened before I was even aware of the knowledge I know now. Not that I'm gonna act on every dream I have lol No that would be scary but I've never dreamed of a peaceful society to that degree and then a month later be lead to a higher path of knowledge wisdom and understanding. I just found it weird.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

